# Disk for Rohloff hub



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

G'day 
I'm hoping theres a consensus on "what disk (brand/model) for a Rohloff".
The wheel build would be 700c if that matters.
I had a quick squiz on ebay and there appears to be a variety of makes producing disks for the hub.
I'm looking to hear peoples experiences with suitable disks so I can make a purchase decision.
I need to buy one in the 160mm sizing due to the bike I want to build telling me that in the frame specs "160mm maximum rotor diameter"
I've not had a bike with disks before and if it makes any difference I wish to use a cable activated BB7 for the caliper.
I hoping to get the best bang for buck in a combo of duribility/weight/stopping power combo.
Any help gratefully appreciated.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a Hope on at the moment and it is really good....never notice it there...quiet and straight. The original rohloff disc was good too.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi finch2
Why did you swap? Where you source the disk and why?


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

The original just got a little thin although it still worked OK. I replaced both front and rear at the same time. I think this is where I got it...looks like the rohloff hope V2 is on sale at a nice price atm. I got the saw tooth version which I can't see now...the V2 pictured below may have a larger braking surface than oyu need.

rohloff disc | Buy Now at ChainReactionCycles.com
Hope V2 Disc Brake Rotor - 183mm | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

Oh...here it is ...try this one

Wiggle Australia | Hope Mono Mini Rotor (SAW) for 4 Bolt Rohloff Hub | Disc Brake Rotors


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi finch2,
thanks for the suggestion. 
I've just added it to my wishlist with a Surly tugnut and some Northwave Drifter shoes (to replace the ones my hosts dog chewed up - bless his cotton socks).
Just to clarify before I bite the bullet and buy.
This disk should be fine using an Avid BB7 (in an Ogre frame)?
Do they need replacing often?
Will I buy pads to suit the disk or the brake unit?
I've never had a disk braked bike so know nothing.
I want cable operated due to wanting to do more off road touring here in Australia. Being so many days travel in between bikeshops makes me want to keep it simple as possible.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

glad to be of some help rifraf. In general most disks are compatible given the right diameter....in this case I think you'll be good as I have avid elixirs which should be similar to your bb7 with pad size etc. I don't know much abouthte ogre frame but when peopel talk about fit issues it's more about hub/frame that the disc itself. Standard pads are fine...I use cheap ones like Alligator and they work well. Just need to get ones to fit your BB7's. If oyu are doing a lot of k's away from home it can be handy to take a spare set of pads with you although I only replace mine 1-2 times a year at most. I think I had the rotor on the rohloff for 3 years and it still worked although I probably should have done it long ago. It's a length of a piece of string question but you'll ge the feel for them after a while.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

I have been trying to find a 4-bolt rotor for an old Hadley hub, but am not sure which standard it uses. What is the spacing between holes on Rohloff rotors? I think I need coda, but I am not positive.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

Bikemaya said:


> I have been trying to find a 4-bolt rotor for an old Hadley hub, but am not sure which standard it uses. What is the spacing between holes on Rohloff rotors? I think I need coda, but I am not positive.


Hi Bikemaya, 
according to the Rohloff website:
"The Rohloff SPEEDHUB 500/14 uses a disc mount with a central diameter of 52mm and a stable four bolt mounting system which in turn has a diameter of 65mm."
Hope this helps.


----------



## reinezttocs (Aug 31, 2008)

I have been using a Avid Clean Sweep G2 (got it from universal cycles). Works the same as the regular Clean Sweeps I have.

I would agree with it being a 65mm BCD as the holes are just a little further apart than a 64mm BCD chainring.


----------

